# Lieutenant Clay Crabb



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*

*Clay Crabb*

Austin Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 16, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* 3841

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/16/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Lieutenant Clay Crabb was killed in an automobile collision on U.S. Highway 290, near Sawyer Ranch Road in Hays County, while en route to the police station.

His patrol car hydroplaned and slid into oncoming traffic and was struck by another vehicle during a period of heavy rain.

Lieutenant Crabb had served with the Austin Police Department for 15 years and previously served with the San Angelo Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and three children. He was killed the day before his 43rd birthday.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Art Acevedo
Austin Police Department
PO Box 689001
Austin, TX 78768

Phone: (512) 974-5000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21849-lieutenant-clay-crabb#ixzz2hwAeG8Js


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

